# black male in need



## modacran (Oct 17, 2008)

I've never tried posting on here, so I hope this works. I received the following: contact is Tails of Hope [email protected]

Urgent I am running out of time to be able to hold him, so please if
interested contact me ASAP!!

I have a Pure Bred German Shepherd to give away, he is a very good
dog,
is shy at first. but once he is used to people he is a very big lap
dog. He is very long and very tall, but he needs to gain some weight.
I bought him when he was 8 weeks old but then I had to sell him when
he
was a little over 1 year, but the lady I sold him to just recently
called me back and asked me to take him because of some health issues
she had, she had him for the previous 2 years.

So he is 3 years old, male, and is NOT neutered is eating well and
all shots are up to date along with rabies. He AKC papers are still
registered in my name, but the lady i sold him to lost them, so if
anyone wants them, you would just have to pay the $20 paperwork fee
and I will sign it.

I can't keep him because he doesn't get along with my other male dog
and I don't want to keep him outside.

e-mail for PICS

Thanks




HPIM1458.jpg
HPIM1466.jpg
HPIM1470.jpg


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You need to post the pix on a host server to have them appear here.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This should probably be in Non Urgent; the dog is in the original owner's possession (why didn;t she neuter him before selling him?)

Mods, what do you think?


----------



## modacran (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know how to post the Pix. That's the e-mail as I received it from Libby. I should add that the dog is in West Virginia.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: chamaSorry, I don't know how to post the Pix. That's the e-mail as I received it from Libby. I should add that the dog is in West Virginia.


Here he is. This will most likely be moved to the non urgent section since this dog is not in a high kill shelter.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

THAT is a gorgeous animal!!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

He is dynamite!


----------



## Jimbo79 (Jan 31, 2006)

Where is this boy located right now?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bet he would give all the love back that would be given to him... wishing this handsome boy a warm home and loving family soon!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Where is WV is this boy?


----------



## modacran (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent you a PM on this.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope he gets a nice new family!


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. I hope he wasn't used for breeding purposes.


----------

